# New Audi TTS preparation...



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Righto then - here we go again! (I say again because of this: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49207)

The new TTS was brought steadily home to Devon from Manchester after a Dealer PDI which included only the removal of the transport film and no valet - a few horror stories and the fact that I love this aspect of ownership means I'd rather handle the prep and protection myself. Lifeshine sir? Not for me thanks 

The Motorways were awash with water and a half mile stretch one of my favourite roads nearer home was plastered in clay / mud  The following morning revealed this then:





































First up, I blasted the heaviest of the mud and sh1t off the lower half of the car and arches with a pressure washer and then did a pre-wash soak using the Glimour Foamaster gun with a Poorboys Slick n Suds / Snow Foam mix. This was left to dwell over a cup of tea and was then rinsed off with the Karcher

There was some gluey residue left from the edges of the transport coverings:



















and a film of grime on the rear quarter area which remains uncovered by the protective covering:










so the whole car was sprayed with a 4:1 dilution of Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner - that's weak enough yet firm enough for new car prep but wouldn't be used for regular washing. The arches and wheels were also liberally sprayed with the same solution:










There then followed a hand wash using Chemical Guys Citrus Wash / Poorboys Slick n Suds shampoo via Lambswool Wash Mitt / Microfibre Mitt / EZ Detail Wheel Brush utilising the 'Two Bucket Method':










Explanation of that approach: Working from the roof down, load a mitt with lots of suds, wash in straight lines front to back and then rinse the mitt off in the clean water bucket which has a grit guard the bottom. This method removes the dirt from your car, traps it in the rinse bucket and you then start afresh with a clean mitt back into the suds bucket which prevents you constantly dragging grit particles back over your paintwork

All was rinsed again with the Karcher before turning to the Clay Bar to remove contaminants from all surfaces - including the glass. This would also finish off any remaining gluey residue. As is the golden rule, this was very well lubed but it did leave some micro marring (very fine scratches in the surface). These will be easily polished out, but if you've not got or don't ever want to get an orbital polishing machine, then I'd be inclined to substitute the Clay Bar for a specific cleaning fluid (such as a heavy duty Traffic Film Remover) applied and removed with microfibre cloths, followed by the specific paint cleansing stage (more on this later)

Another wash, rinse and microfibre towel dry followed to leave:










With the day running out and weather turning bad, I turned my attention to the wheel arches. I like to prep these with a product as this should help make subsequent cleaning a little easier with a well aimed pressure washer

Each wheel was removed and the backs of the alloys washed (the EZ Detail Brush is so good that there was hardly anything left to clean!). A scrub around the arches, wings and suspension etc was done with the old microfibre mitt (always save your good mitt for exclusive use on the top two thirds of your bodywork!) before being dried off with a drying towel. I liberally sprayed Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care all around the arches, linings and parts and wiped off with an old microfibre cloth to leave everything nicely covered (but not the brake discs of course!):



















As evening came, the sun broke through. The car was looking great, but when catching the light just right (or wrong depending on your point of view!), it became clear that the clay bar stage had left considerable marring… I was not best pleased  I'd followed the prceedure to the letter - soft Poly Clay, loads of lube, plenty of folding and no dropping it on the floor. Seeing this has really left mixed feelings about that stage…

For sure it would have cleaned the surface, drawn out contaminants and looked great as you can see from above, but when catching the sunlight, the paint was looking well beaten up  My only conclusion here is that if you're claying, you will need to do some corrective work with a machine polisher afterwards

I'd been toying with getting a Meguiars G220 Polishing Machine for a while, this forced my hand and the order was placed that night… along with a few other goodies! 

Day two brought rain, but it cleared mid-afternoon so it was off with the wheels again to get them protected. First up was an acrylic base coat of Klasse All In One - good stuff this as it cleaned off any remaining glue residue as well preparing the surface for a designated wax / sealant

Following that came three layers of Chemical Guys Wheel Guard - it smells almost good enough to eat! This gets applied with a microfibre covered sponge to all areas of the wheel front and back - nothing is left uncovered (except the tyre of course!) and then buffed with a microfibre cloth when dry. I worked on two wheels at a time as this gives chance for one to cure whilst applying the wax to the other. Even the funky centres / wheel nut covers got three coats!

This is a pretty laborious process in truth… but recalling how easily my Turbines were to clean after the same prep made it worthwhile persevering. Those alloys were indeed a simpler shape, but I was always taken aback just how easily brake dust etc was washed away every time. After 7 months and 4.5k miles, those wheels were still absolutely spotless - not a baked on mark in sight

The tyres were finished off with an application of Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel via a specially shaped foam pad

Day three started with the arrival of the Megs 220 and assorted bits and pieces  so with overcast but dry conditions, I gave the car another wash to remove dust and bits before cracking into the machine polishing stage. I'd literally just finished drying off the final door shut when the heavens opened  With my garage barely big enough for the car, I needed workspace under cover and quickly, as this would take forever otherwise. A quick call later…










…sorted :thumb: The last time I was in there was a month ago on a stage at the far end rocking 750 people at a big Charity Ball - great night that one!

I loaded the kit in the van and headed over after tea to start correcting the paintwork. Under the inspection lights, the level of marring was made clearer:





































The Megs G220 is an easy machine to use and well recommended. It's safer than a rotary machine for non-experts (trust me, I don't count myself as one of them yet!), but it will consequently require more work to get the same level of results. I tried a mix of cutting pads and compounds on the rear wing, working up from softer pads and lighter compound, but even the strongest pairing I had available (Sonus SFX-1 pad and Menzerna RD3.02) wasn't making a massive impression. This will be the difference in action between a pro rotary machine and Megs G220… oh, that and the hard VAG paint!

Still, I worked it a few times and eventually got this:










Better! There were admittedly a few deeper marks which remained, but with this being my first proper attempt at correction and obviously somewhat cautious about my new pride and joy, I decided to remain at that level for now. The hardest part in this polishing lark is buffing off the polish as you go to check progress - it's just a ***** and I suspect the cool night and moist atmosphere wasn't making this any easier

I went round the whole car (including the lights) and the difference was amazing and of course, relieving! At 12:30am I had another burst of enthusiasm so I went over it all again to refine the finish with a Sonus SFX-2 pad and Menzerna 85RD. Lovely 

At 2:30am and with the car corrected, I headed home










The fourth day commenced at around 11.00am but I was somewhat disappointed that an order of Zaino kit hadn't shown up. With this now being the weekend, there was no chance of it now either but I wasn't going to let this drag on and on as the car wouldn't be going anywhere without decent protection, so I stuck with the Chemical Guys gear I got for my 2.0T 11 months ago

First job was a full wipe down with 50/50 IPA / distilled water solution sprayed on and taken off with a microfibre pad - this cleaned the surface of any remaining polish residue before I turned to the Chemical Guys EZ Crème Acrylic Glaze to add some extra depth and prepare the surface for a decent wax. I did all the intricate parts and tricky places with a German Foam Applicator Pad (including all the door / boot shuts and under the spoiler!) and then applied Glaze to the rest of the car with a Sonus SFX-3 Glazing pad on the Megs G220 at slow speed. This doesn't need working like a polish and is an absolute joy to use and so simple to take off with microfibre cloth - very rewarding! Only one layer needed

Chemical Guys 5050 wax paste was the last stage protection used and like the Glaze before it, was a pleasure to work with - just as well because three layers will be going on. I applied this sparingly but thoroughly by hand using the red side of a German Foam Applicator Pad (again, including all the door shuts, the mirror housings and even all the paintwork under the bonnet!) and then allowed it to cure whilst beginning work on the inside

Aerospace 303 Protectant is always my choice for the interior as it cleans and protects very nicely without leaving any sticky or sickly gloss gunk on everything. This was applied to all the plastics and rubbers by using a microfibre cloth with the 303 sprayed on to it. This approach saves it squirting all it over the leather and glass where you really don't want it. The cloth then becomes nice and damp over a little time and you can easily get the stuff wherever you want it I did every bit of black plastic in sight… yep, even the vanity mirror covers and the inner surround of the back window

The wax was then buffed off with a plush microfibre cloth and a second layer applied (main body only this time, not the shuts or under the bonnet… what do you think I am, daft or something..?  ). Whilst this was curing the engine bay, front grille and rear diffuser were dressed with 303 Protectant










With the need to head off to work rapidly approaching, the second layer of wax was buffed off followed by a quick tidy up

The final day brought the third layer of 5050 wax which was applied as normal and then left to cure whilst I set about removing the masking tape from the window seal and started on the glass. I've used Autoglym Glass Polish in the past and that does a nice job, but I wanted to try the Carlack Glass Sealing kit. This is a two stage process with two different bottles of product. The cleaner was easy to apply with a small Meguiars Foam Applicator worked in circles and left to haze before removing with yet another microfibre cloth. All the mirrors were treated too… even the ones in the sun visors!

The Sealant is rather more fussy requiring a dry paper towel for application and removal by a dampened cloth (I used distilled water as it was there for the IPA wipe down). This seemed to be somewhat patchy on removal - i.e. some areas appeared well sealed and others not, but not that you can tell when done - so we'll see how this pans out. The glass was certainly shiny though!

Had to stop at 1:15pm to take the lad to footy, but I did get all the glass done and the final coat of wax buffed off before disappearing

Returning later, all that was left was to treat the leather and the exhaust tips. Being new, the leather didn't need any cleaning, but Gliptone Liquid Leather Conditioner was applied to all the leather including the gear stick boot, instrument housing and steering wheel. The tips weren't in need of a polish, but I stuck a few coats of wheel guard on them to see if this does anything! That stuff will withstand higher temperatures than a normal wax, whether it's man enough to last on exhaust tips is another matter of course, but we'll see

All that remained then was a final wipe around with the 303 dampened cloth on all plastics and door rubbers, a small detailing brush was used to remove dust from crevices and another application of Trim Gel to the tyres before buffing dust and any polish splatter off the wheels










And that, as they say, is that 

It looks stunning. There is genuine depth to the paint and the end result has rewarded my efforts by the bucket load! I always loved the metallic Ice Silver on my 2.0T, but as with most light colours, you can spend hours on the finish and it only ever looks clean - really sparkly clean granted, but not the pool of colour you feel you can almost reach into with deeper colours. That was one aspect I was looking forward to when speccing Red as the colour… it's definitely working!


















































































A few shots showing the LED Interior Lighting Pack - it's not quite as bright as the photos suggest, but is damned cool 





































Yes it will get ****e all over in no time at all, but that's not the point of all of this. The point is that my car has had the start in life at a level to which no Dealership prep will deliver in a couple hours. It's done properly with no defects thrown in for free and it will make subsequent maintenance so much easier

Indeed anyone could wash a car in an hour and say 'there, it's clean'. It may well be clean, but not stunningly so. The fact is that with decent kit and good technique, that high level of finish can be returned well inside two hours with consummate ease. It's a lot of effort to begin with granted, but it pays off in the long run

Fire up the quattro!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Love the pictures, looks stunning mate


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush!!!!

Great work and pics sir, enjoy


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

a very nice effort there, nice car the red looks bright and full of depth


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Cracking job, car looks ace. Really good picks.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Well worth all the time and effort:thumb:

That red just glows, beautifully.


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumb: Looks stuning, excellent pics and write up well done sir.
Red and Black you cant beat them for showing the results of your efforts


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

your hard work has paid off, nice one:thumb:

I like the new TT but the TTS is just lush !!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome job there fella 

Great shots, cracking work and stunning car. Got to drive a TTS around Goodwood racing circuit a couple of months ago and I really liked it, might even look at changing to one  oneday when I get bored of life in the vtec


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic work. The colour looks so deep & lush. Nice detailing bay as well.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Loooverrrly!!

My dad's got a TT Quattro but his is a rather tame metallic grey - Red Rocks!!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning work Janitor, as was the 'new car' detail you did on your previous TT! :thumb: Great photos and write-up are the icing on the cake and the paint looks superb! 

I wonder what Toshiba and the rest will make of it over on the TT Forum! :lol:

Enjoy,

Alan W


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That is stunning - is that the new 50/50 or original out of interest?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Is that the re mapped S3 engine or the vr6 ?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Stunning! Great work.:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mike Hunt said:


> Is that the re mapped S3 engine or the vr6 ?


2.0T :thumb:

That's looking amazing mate, I soooo wanna TTs now, I really like my current MK2 really nice car to drive, I can imagine the TTs is a proppa bad boy 

Excellent job on the finish too, really enjoyed the pics also


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


Love the interior and colour, sets the TT off!  I'm sure your dad won't want to take it out!


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

Love the TTs fella, it is so much better than the standard tt, and you have done yourself proud on the work too mate, AWsome


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks superb mate!

keeping clay in hot water can also help soften it and reduce marring but I would have to agree with your conclusion that a good claying session is best followed up by a machine polish!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Alty17 said:


> Love the pictures, looks stunning mate


Cheers!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush!!!!
> 
> Great work and pics sir, enjoy


Thanks Mark - enjoy I will!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> a very nice effort there, nice car the red looks bright and full of depth


It does indeed - it's so rewarding


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Big Bru said:


> Cracking job, car looks ace. Really good picks.


Thanks Bru - piccys worked out well too luckily enough


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Well worth all the time and effort:thumb:
> 
> That red just glows, beautifully.


Cheers! Yeah I think so too. It's not exactly like it was a chore to do either :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Steve-z4 said:


> :thumb: Looks stuning, excellent pics and write up well done sir.
> Red and Black you cant beat them for showing the results of your efforts


Thanks for your kind words Steve - and you're right, Red and Black are the danglies

I'm just hoping it's not quite as hard as Black to maintain!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

KleenChris said:


> your hard work has paid off, nice one:thumb:
> 
> I like the new TT but the TTS is just lush !!


Cheers Chris - the new TT is a real step on as an all round car… and the TTS moves on again. It feels pretty special that's for sure :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The interior pics are simply stunning, and its a sensational looking car - probably the only TT colour/spec/combo I'd want to own myself.

Superb


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Awesome job there fella
> 
> Great shots, cracking work and stunning car. Got to drive a TTS around Goodwood racing circuit a couple of months ago and I really liked it, might even look at changing to one  oneday when I get bored of life in the vtec


Thanks ads 

Nice Goodwood blag right there! I bet that was cool as beans 

Get one in - you know it makes sense


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Huw said:


> Fantastic work. The colour looks so deep & lush. Nice detailing bay as well.


Cheers Huw

The detailing bay is only borrowed - but my good was I glad of it!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Loooverrrly!!
> 
> My dad's got a TT Quattro but his is a rather tame metallic grey - Red Rocks!!!


Nice one cheekee

Audi do have a strange colour palette at the moment - lots of greys, silvers and blacks or at the other end of the scale, yellow and orange! I had a Silver one which really suits the new TT, but the Red works really well with the additional TTS touches

I like Dolphin Grey as it's a classy metallic - the pearlescent Meteor Grey which has recently replaced it is somewhat dull though


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Stunning work Janitor, as was the 'new car' detail you did on your previous TT! :thumb: Great photos and write-up are the icing on the cake and the paint looks superb!
> 
> I wonder what Toshiba and the rest will make of it over on the TT Forum! :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan - I loved doing them both :thumb:

I've cross posted this on there but most of the regular Mk2 crowd hang out on TT-Talk.co.uk these days… as does Tosh! He's a softie really though - we've even got him posting pictures of his new TT looking all sparkly now too! Oddly enough, his is exactly the same as mine


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> That is stunning - is that the new 50/50 or original out of interest?


Cheers! It's the original 5050 - great stuff to use. Not sure what changes may have been made but I hope they don't stray too far from the original


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Mike Hunt said:


> Is that the re mapped S3 engine or the vr6 ?


As Thomas said, it's the 2.0T with a bigger turbo and some uprated internals. It's raised the standard 200bhp with 280N/m of torque to 272bhp and 350N/m

I'm still progressively running it in, but even staying below 3.2k revs with a gentle throttle, the pull is pretty impressive :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Trix said:


> Stunning! Great work.:thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> 2.0T :thumb:
> 
> That's looking amazing mate, I soooo wanna TTs now, I really like my current MK2 really nice car to drive, I can imagine the TTs is a proppa bad boy
> 
> Excellent job on the finish too, really enjoyed the pics also


It is a definite step on Thomas. The standard TT2 is impressive enough, but the overall package of the TTS was too much to resist! My story is here if you're interested: http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4488

Ta for the compliment and I'm glad you enjoyed 

(PS… get one!)


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Fantastic work! :thumb:
> 
> Love the interior and colour, sets the TT off!  I'm sure your dad won't want to take it out!


Thanks Hugo - the interior is another great part of this car - I'm well chuffed with it  Dad would have loved it, but he passed on 18 months ago. He did get to pax in my Elise though!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

wfenix said:


> Love the TTs fella, it is so much better than the standard tt, and you have done yourself proud on the work too mate, AWsome


Cheers! I tend to agree, but still respect the standard TT as a great car


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Looks superb mate!
> 
> keeping clay in hot water can also help soften it and reduce marring but I would have to agree with your conclusion that a good claying session is best followed up by a machine polish!


Thanks for posting Brazo - you're one of the names I instantly recognise from coming here two and a half years ago! Cheers for the compliment

Good tip with the Clay too, thanks. I was quite mad about it all weekend actually. Thinking "WTF? That's the last time I go anywhere near my car with that stuff…" but, having thought about that for couple days now, I'm actually still pleased I did it as it draws impurities out and removes surface contaminants that would only have got worked around by the polisher

You confirming my thoughts have laid the demon to rest and that makes me feel even better that it was the right thing to do and the right way to make things even better in the end :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

RussZS said:


> The interior pics are simply stunning, and its a sensational looking car - probably the only TT colour/spec/combo I'd want to own myself.
> 
> Superb


Thanks Russ! You're a man of equally great taste then!


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks gorgeous chum!
And the pictures are pretty smart aswell


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks absolutely amazing mate, great work and dedication. TTS looks class, really nice colour as well.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

fantastic work car looks superb


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

One of the best thread I have seen in the Showroom section in a long time, fantastic write up and pictures.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic car / write up mate :thumb:

You've done exactly what I'm hoping to do next year when I trade the bimmer. A new Focus ST-3 is top of the list at the mo and I'd planned to devote a few days to getting it perfect - your thread is a great benchmark!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning mate and what a car, the red suits it down to the ground

I think the detailing studio looks cool aswell.

Top bombing.

John


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

NIgolf said:


> Looks gorgeous chum!
> And the pictures are pretty smart aswell


Thanks Pal 

Yeah, I'm glad the piccys worked out well… it was with things like this in mind that I bought the Canon 400D!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

djcromie said:


> Looks absolutely amazing mate, great work and dedication. TTS looks class, really nice colour as well.


Thanks cromie!

Fortunately, the dedication part just comes naturally - it's just me 

Well pleased with the choice of Red!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

chris l said:


> fantastic work car looks superb


Cheers chris :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

jpmcc said:


> One of the best thread I have seen in the Showroom section in a long time, fantastic write up and pictures.


Thanks very much indeed, most appreciated!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

benji330i said:


> Fantastic car / write up mate :thumb:
> 
> You've done exactly what I'm hoping to do next year when I trade the bimmer. A new Focus ST-3 is top of the list at the mo and I'd planned to devote a few days to getting it perfect - your thread is a great benchmark!


Cheers benji for your kind comments 

Make sure you do it mate - it adds so much to the new car experience. I wrote on an Audi Forum about how many people talk of a feeling of flatness after such a major purchase. I put that down to all the excitement and hype being over in the space of seeing their sparkly car in the showroom, parting with the dosh and then flooring the throttle… after that, what's left..?

For me, the collection experience was just the start! A few days doing this introduces you to the car intimately and after that, employing a gently progressive running-in period reveals more and more about what the car can do - it's an ongoing new car experience and not one that's over in a flash

Loving it!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

typefern said:


> Stunning mate and what a car, the red suits it down to the ground
> 
> I think the detailing studio looks cool aswell.
> 
> ...


Thanks John - it's the future :thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Amazing! (full reply on the TTF)


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Great work - and final shots look fantastic. Enjoy your new pride 'n' joy.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

That car is sex on wheels, just amazing thats it, just AMAZING

*Sean*


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Amazing! (full reply on the TTF)


Cheers! (…and likewise!)


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

dubbers said:


> Great work - and final shots look fantastic. Enjoy your new pride 'n' joy.


Thank you dubbers - I am suitably chuffed… in many, many ways!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

seanyshorty said:


> That car is sex on wheels, just amazing thats it, just AMAZING
> 
> *Sean*


I'm pretty fond of it too Sean! (nowt sexual mind… yet! )

Thanks for your thoughts! :thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Wicked pictures!!!:thumb: oh car looks stunning to!!!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

mass said:


> Wicked pictures!!!:thumb: oh car looks stunning to!!!


Cheers!


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

great work - just tell me why all new cars aren't delivered like that....


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

jamiesim said:


> great work - just tell me why all new cars aren't delivered like that....


Time, money and not really caring that much will be the reasons why Jamie


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumb: Cracking work Clive. Fantastic finish


Should've given me a shout for some Zaino when yours didn't turn up....


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> :thumb: Cracking work Clive. Fantastic finish
> 
> Should've given me a shout for some Zaino when yours didn't turn up....


Doh! Didn't think of that Dave 

Mine has since arrived, but not sure it's needed now... 

Ta for the words though  How's things going with you fella..?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Throughly enjoyed reading that, you have great attention to detail Janitor. :thumb:

Hats off to you, especially for working until the early hours of the morning, but when you love your car, its not a chore. Looks great, love the red. 

Stuart :wave:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

all's cool in the retail world 



Janitor said:


> Mine has since arrived, but not sure it's needed now...


if you've got some Z8, give it a wipe over - you won't regret it


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Veedub18 said:


> Throughly enjoyed reading that, you have great attention to detail Janitor. :thumb:
> 
> Hats off to you, especially for working until the early hours of the morning, but when you love your car, its not a chore. Looks great, love the red.
> 
> Stuart :wave:


Thanks Veedub - I always thought that 'attention to detail' was the whole essence behind 'detailing'… so it goes hand in hand and I'm a fussy, tenacious bugger! You're right though - a labour of love for sure :thumb:

Cheers!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> all's cool in the retail world
> 
> if you've got some Z8, give it a wipe over - you won't regret it


I do indeed have a couple of those sir... as well as Z-2, Z-FX, Z-6, Z-AIO and Z-CS!

Not sure whether to bust one out and try it or just sell the kits on again


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

looks really good chap, TTS' do look the proverbial mutts nuts & nice to see one specced in a good colour/trim combo (imo):thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Janitor said:


> I do indeed have a couple of those sir... as well as Z-2, Z-FX, Z-6, Z-AIO and Z-CS!
> Not sure whether to bust one out and try it or just sell the kits on again


if you dont fancy doing the car again, keep the Z-CS for the wheels. Z6 as a QD maybe. A couple of Z8's? You use tiny amounts! one "puff" per panel at most.

keep the aio/z2/zfx if you fancy a pre-winter protection though, bit more resiliant to the cack on the roads than what the cars wearing at the mo..... especially as we're heading into muck spreading season :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris_VRS said:


> looks really good chap, TTS' do look the proverbial mutts nuts & nice to see one specced in a good colour/trim combo (imo):thumb:


Ta Chris - they drive pretty well too! 

Glad you like the colour combo - I wasn't sure on the red when first speccing up, but soon settled and the red stitching everywhere works an absolute treat!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> if you dont fancy doing the car again, keep the Z-CS for the wheels. Z6 as a QD maybe. A couple of Z8's? You use tiny amounts! one "puff" per panel at most.
> 
> keep the aio/z2/zfx if you fancy a pre-winter protection though, bit more resiliant to the cack on the roads than what the cars wearing at the mo..... especially as we're heading into muck spreading season :lol:


Good tips Dave, thanks :thumb:

The Z8's came as part of two kits and would be the most used I gather. Really stuck in two minds what to do with all that... especially as I had planned doing the usual Colly 915 suit of armour for winter anyway...

Of course when ordering, the full Zaino was planned for new car prep, but when it didn't arrive in time, my hand was rather forced. Humm...


----------



## nickosg7 (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome photos. Car is amazing, test drove one after a PDI, handle like glue!
Enjoy!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

nickosg7 said:


> Awesome photos. Car is amazing, test drove one after a PDI, handle like glue!
> Enjoy!


Thanks Nicko

It is a stunning car - the Audi Magnetic Ride suspension is different gravy :thumb: (I know I've only had the TTS just over a week, but I specced Mag Ride on my previous 2.0T as well and I wouldn't have a TT without it!)

Enjoying it I am!


----------



## kandykorsa (Feb 14, 2008)

beautiful car.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

kandykorsa said:


> beautiful car.


Cheers!

Welcome to the Forum by the way :wave:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome best colour


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Janitor, the car is superb and the job you have done is outstanding. I have the TTS brochure on my desk and pics of it as a screensaver but the real life one may be some time off yet !. Enjoy it mate !


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

colarado red said:


> awesome best colour


Yes indeed Red... but we're clearly biased!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> Janitor, the car is superb and the job you have done is outstanding. I have the TTS brochure on my desk and pics of it as a screensaver but the real life one may be some time off yet !. Enjoy it mate !


Thanks Peter 

There's a few TTS's sat in various showrooms around the country at the moment... and with things being 'a little slow' at the moment, you could snaffle up a pretty good deal 

Go on, you know it makes sense! (well, it doesn't really of course, but since when has sense had anything to do with cars!?!?)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That looks bloody great mate,I wish I had a nice big interior space to work in.
Those footwell lights have given me some inspiration too!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

RoverIain said:


> That looks bloody great mate,I wish I had a nice big interior space to work in.
> Those footwell lights have given me some inspiration too!


Cheers fella. The space was only borrowed, but available when I need it 

Careful with the lights... it's very easy to stray the wrong side of tasteful :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Cheers fella. The space was only borrowed, but available when I need it
> 
> Careful with the lights... it's very easy to stray the wrong side of tasteful :thumb:


I might ask about see if some of my more "affluent" friends know of a warehouse somewhere!

Yeah I know what you mean about tasteful.I was planning on a light to match the two roof lights in each footwell.Nothing too crazy,its only a boggo 406 anyway!


----------



## MATT87 (Jul 30, 2008)

looks very nice mate, good job


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

MATT87 said:


> looks very nice mate, good job


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm nice!!

Top work fella and some cracking pictures!! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

KKM said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm nice!!
> 
> Top work fella and some cracking pictures!! :thumb:


Thank you my good man, very good of you to say so

Sweet looking Ibis S3 you have there too!


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

That looks lovely.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

mdk1 said:


> That looks lovely.


As does the Disco in your pic!

Thanks


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

Jaw dropping stuff there, superb results. Thanks for the in depth write up!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

enigma1992 said:


> Jaw dropping stuff there, superb results. Thanks for the in depth write up!


Thanks  No problem with the write up - always happy to share!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I really enjoyed the photography in this. Very moody, adding to the whole post I think.

Superb work too.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Stew said:


> I really enjoyed the photography in this. Very moody, adding to the whole post I think.
> 
> Superb work too.


Thank you Stew - I'm new to all that as well, but getting a 400D for this sort of thing was a good decision I think! :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!! :doublesho


:thumb: I'm loving it!

Must say though that after a few trips out, the lower half is not quite so deep anymore


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great work mate and brilliant attention to detail, love the TT.............:argie:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Quality car (love them), even better work (and write up). Nice one Clive! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Great work mate and brilliant attention to detail, love the TT.............:argie:


Thanks fella, most appreciated


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Quality car (love them), even better work (and write up). Nice one Clive! :thumb:


Cheers Rich

The car is fantastic - different to the Elise of course, but I think that's the general idea!

It's your initial assistance that has got me this far (although I'm not sure whether to thank you or curse you though! )

Ta for the compliments :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, I have corrupted many individuals over the last two years, and no doubt annoyed many wives and girlfriends!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Cheers benji for your kind comments
> 
> Make sure you do it mate - it adds so much to the new car experience. I wrote on an Audi Forum about how many people talk of a feeling of flatness after such a major purchase. I put that down to all the excitement and hype being over in the space of seeing their sparkly car in the showroom, parting with the dosh and then flooring the throttle… after that, what's left..?
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking, as well as it making subsequent upkeep a lot easier.
In the meantime I'll have to make do with a 2 day detail on my bimmer - it hasn't been machine polished for 18 mths....


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Exceptional work! Very inspiring photographs too. She really does glow. :thumb::thumb:

Your experience with the clay bar was interesting to read. I've so far resisted using clay having read of occasional problems like this. Unless you have a PC / orbital, clay is perhaps best left alone?? I wonder if some QD's lube the clay more effectively than others, avoiding the marring?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

benji330i said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking, as well as it making subsequent upkeep a lot easier.
> In the meantime I'll have to make do with a 2 day detail on my bimmer - it hasn't been machine polished for 18 mths....


Yep, all good :thumb:

Enjoy the two day detail! :buffer:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

needhampr said:


> Exceptional work! Very inspiring photographs too. She really does glow. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Your experience with the clay bar was interesting to read. I've so far resisted using clay having read of occasional problems like this. Unless you have a PC / orbital, clay is perhaps best left alone?? I wonder if some QD's lube the clay more effectively than others, avoiding the marring?


Why thank you :thumb:

I really went back and forth with emotions after the Clay experience. I did it on a previous new car and never noticed any adverse effects, but then again it was metallic silver which masks everything so well! After seeing what it had done here, I thought "That's it, I'm never letting any of that stuff near my car again!"

Correction with the Megs 220 was easy enough in the main - time and perseverance aside - and looking back, I'm glad the Clay stage was carried out to draw things away from the finish rather than just rub it around with the polisher

Softening the clay in warm water first is a subsequent tip I've received but I'm not sure on the differing lubes... I used a strong mix of Poorboys Slick n Suds and water which is slippy stuff, but perhaps there is a much more appropriate product which will reduce the light marring..?

I think most Pros would concede however that a machine polish is really in order after Claying


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work.............stunning result


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

that is one big garage you have there.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Superb mate

Thoroughly enjoyed reading that :thumb:


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Love your car !!! uncle had the older TT 225 and was a fantastic car to drive !

Loving your work


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

wow. beautiful car, beautifull pictures and a great write up. I love the note from the TTS. wat a sound!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the continued comments guys :thumb:

It is a stunning car in all respects and it's just so good at whatever you want it to be 



nicks16v said:


> that is one big garage you have there.


Unfortunately not mine, but a place nearby. That place (and the car of course) actually made it on to the TT-Talk.com Calendar for 2009!

Chuffed


----------



## bricktop20 (Dec 2, 2008)

cracking job on a cracking car, what red is it brilliant or misano


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Im becoming more and more a fan of red cars! Stunning mate!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Great job, nice car, I was a bit unsure of the MK2 TT's when they first came out, but must admit that's a stunner, love that red colour.

Nige


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

bricktop20 said:


> cracking job on a cracking car, what red is it brilliant or misano


Thanks 

Just standard Brilliant Red that mate :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Im becoming more and more a fan of red cars! Stunning mate!


Indeed! I didn't 'personally' feel that Red suited the Mk1 TT that well, but Mk2 seems to pull it off much better


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

nilitara said:


> Great job, nice car, I was a bit unsure of the MK2 TT's when they first came out, but must admit that's a stunner, love that red colour.
> 
> Nige


Cheers Nige - I quite agree!

I had a Mk1 five years ago and got bored of that so shifted to a Lotus Elise for a bit more driving purity. However, needs and outlook changed a bit and despite not being at all taken by the Mk2 TT beforehand, actually standing next to one in a showroom changed all that

As said earlier - it can be silly quick, beautifully serene, sporty, classy, relaxing, exciting, practical and feel a bit special all in the one car! Love it


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Indeed! I didn't 'personally' feel that Red suited the Mk1 TT that well, but Mk2 seems to pull it off much better


I completely agree. The first TT to me is still a stunning car, but the only one I've seen in red that looked good was a two tone with a black roof!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, the Mk1 is a classic - no question. The one you're referring to was the QS - nice kit


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving that TTs, its Sleazy!!!

I am also an Ex Mk1 TT owner and TTOC vet, I loved mine and this detail brings back memories! Class car!

I also prepped my new car myself and there is no better feeling than knowing is 100% defect free when you start its life!

also no worse feeling than working out the only place those defect could have come from was your own wash technique but hey ho!!!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work and attention to detail on your TT, I don't think I've seen Red looking so deep or glossy on another car.....

Your photo's are also top notch, been thinking of buying myself a decent camera for a while and after seeing the results from it, a Canon 400D is now firmly in my thoughts....

Thanks for sharing....:thumb:_


----------



## mondeoman56 (May 25, 2008)

Love the shape of the new TT ,great pics and prep.:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Loving that TTs, its Sleazy!!!
> 
> I am also an Ex Mk1 TT owner and TTOC vet, I loved mine and this detail brings back memories! Class car!
> 
> ...


True enough. Heart sank through the floor when I noticed the clay marring 

The stories of shoddy Dealer prep never end, so at least that was avoided and it's great bonding time isn't it? :argie:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Paulo said:


> _Great work and attention to detail on your TT, I don't think I've seen Red looking so deep or glossy on another car.....
> 
> Your photo's are also top notch, been thinking of buying myself a decent camera for a while and after seeing the results from it, a Canon 400D is now firmly in my thoughts....
> 
> Thanks for sharing....:thumb:_


The 400D is great. I think it's probably been surpassed (450D for instance), but I got it for a steal from Canon's eBay Outlet - absolute bargain at £270 (about a year ago now I think)

I still only have the standard 18-55 lens which I gather is pretty poor, but I'm not anything like fully confident enough with SLR techniques to start identifying that weakness

It's done a pretty nice job so far though:














































:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

mondeoman56 said:


> Love the shape of the new TT ,great pics and prep.:thumb:


Thanks - works for me too!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done, pure commitment to the cause!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ta :thumb:

It's good to do once in a while - spring clean next up


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Impressive work dude.

Geep it up.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Stunning, absolutely stunning motor!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Mint pics and motor


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Love those later pix - especially the rear of the TT against the sunset. :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Nissan SE-R's said:


> Impressive work dude.
> 
> Keep it up.


Ta - don't worry, I fully intend to!

It's very easy to restore the as new look thanks to the prep - I'm always amazed how easy the wheels are to keep in tip-top order. Lots of work to begin with, but it pays off in the end

Will do a similar thing when springtime comes :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

sat1983 said:


> Stunning, absolutely stunning motor!


Cheers 

Loved today's run out in it :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Mint pics and motor


Thanks - we try! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

yetizone said:


> Love those later pix - especially the rear of the TT against the sunset. :thumb:


Cheers - yep, came out pretty well that one

It's true that a decent camera open up a whole new world of photos, but I know I'm only the start of what's possible... not sure how far I want to get into it though as it can get quite time & cash consuming I understand!


----------



## Yogi-gsi (Jan 27, 2009)

The car looked really good when finished. I can't believe the state of the paint work left by the protective film.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow!! Wicked red sea!!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Yogi-gsi said:


> The car looked really good when finished. I can't believe the state of the paint work left by the protective film.


Ta 

The write up did say that it was claying that left the marring. It somewhat changed my view on that product! But as I said, I actually think claying serves a good purpose, but will need correction afterwards to restore perfection :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

TCD said:


> Wow!! Wicked red sea!!


Red Sea! I like that 

Cheers!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, awesome job and car! Photos are something else and the location really added something! The marring was pretty bad wasnt it, what clay did you use? Ive had clay for 2 months but have been scared to use it tbh. I did get to do half a bonnet at a recent openday and its given me confidence to do mine but its always sunny when i do my car and the body work is red hot! Well its sunny to begin with until im either applying my was or packing up and it lashes down! How i'd love at giant hanger lol
Im glad i read about you getting the G220 and getting stuck in having never tried it as ive just bought one aswell. I was thinking of getting a bonnet to practice on but may just start off by applying some PB Black Hole to get used to it. I did get to try a Flex DA at the openday i mentioned and seemed to do well with it using 3M Ultrafina swirl remover.
Thanks Phil.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Stunning mate. I am really liking the new TTS. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

stunning car mate love the colour :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Smiles better. Cracking detail on a cracking car!!

Got to be happy with those photography skills too!!

:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Wow, awesome job and car! Photos are something else and the location really added something! The marring was pretty bad wasnt it, what clay did you use?


Cheers Phil 

It was the Soft Polyclay, was well lubed, turned frequently and not dropped! It looked great initially, but catching direct sunlight brought quite a shock! :doublesho

Get stuck in with your Megs 220 :thumb: Go steadily with choice of pads and compound, work up the range slowly until you start to see results and all will be fine

Clive


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

MickCTR said:


> Stunning mate. I am really liking the new TTS. :thumb:


Cheers Mick :thumb:

This was done ten months ago now and in that time, thanks to the **** falling out of the banking world, a major construction project I'm involved with has been put on hold and the extravagant luxuries have had to take a back seat 

Still, could be worse and I'm one of the lucky ones really

Just like GIZTO29 above, we've got a MiTo 155 on order to replace the wife's car and bring some fun for me too! So yeah, as much as I sorely miss the TTS, there are people much worse off in the world than me


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

johnnyg said:


> stunning car mate love the colour :thumb:


Thanks johnny :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

KKM said:


> Smiles better. Cracking detail on a cracking car!!
> 
> Got to be happy with those photography skills too!!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers!

As explained a couple of posts above, the car has sadly gone now, but the memories remain in lots of piccys I'd taken. Glad you liked them!

Here's a couple more :thumb:




























:argie:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I missed this thread first time around....

Lovely car and superb write up and pics, enjoyed reading that :thumb:

I'm genuinely sorry that you had to give such a lovely car up, I'm sure it will not be long before you have something similar again.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

I could just stare at this car for hours..... its stunning thats the only word for it.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Scoobr said:


> I missed this thread first time around....
> 
> Lovely car and superb write up and pics, enjoyed reading that :thumb:
> 
> I'm genuinely sorry that you had to give such a lovely car up, I'm sure it will not be long before you have something similar again.


Aww, thanks mate  Glad you enjoyed the write up


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

seanyshorty said:


> I could just stare at this car for hours..... its stunning thats the only word for it.


You're right mate, it was (and still is) a gorgeous car

Performance was equally stunning too :driver:


----------

